# A productive Sunday morning...



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

The spoons and Colorado blade are from Peerless Predator, I really love Tom's products so giving him a shameless plug! I know spoons and spinners aren't the glamorous baits that the cranks are...but they still catch fish!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Are you using those spoons straight retrieve or like a jerkbait?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> Are you using those spoons straight retrieve or like a jerkbait?


A little of both. Both give great action. I like to retrieve with a jerk, let it flutter and then reel a few times and repeat. Still getting used to it. Funny thing is with the 2.5"ers all I have caught are really embarrassed bluegill.... I sing "he's got hiiigh hopes!" to them.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Photog said:


> A little of both. Both give great action. I like to retrieve with a jerk, let it flutter and then reel a few times and repeat. Still getting used to it. Funny thing is with the 2.5"ers all I have caught are really embarrassed bluegill.... I sing "he's got hiiigh hopes!" to them.


Haha, that's funny. Those would work great in the rivers for some smallies or pike.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Photog said:


> A little of both. Both give great action. I like to retrieve with a jerk, let it flutter and then reel a few times and repeat. Still getting used to it. Funny thing is with the 2.5"ers all I have caught are really embarrassed bluegill.... I sing "he's got hiiigh hopes!" to them.


I like the singing hiiigh hopes!! I do that myself quit often seems like ..
Those 2.5"ers look like they would be great for trout and possibly walleye.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you feel you're adding to the flutter or taking away from it by rigging the spoons upside down?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> Do you feel you're adding to the flutter or taking away from it by rigging the spoons upside down?


LOL...like I said I never have fished spoons except for dare devils when I was a kid so.....I didn't realize I had rigged them backwards!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought you did it on purpose and why I was wondering how it affected the action. Might work better, who knows.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Photog said:


> LOL...like I said I never have fished spoons except for dare devils when I was a kid so.....I didn't realize I had rigged them backwards!


Haha, yeah that's why I asked you about how you are working them.  Got it now. It might actually work better for a stop and go retrieve though.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Fish Scalper said:


> I thought you did it on purpose and why I was wondering how it affected the action. Might work better, who knows.


Yeah...that's right.... I meant to do it! That's the ticket!


----------

